# CT guided intra-articular injection for MR shoulder arthrography



## jewelrad (Mar 11, 2010)

hi,

we did intra-articular injection for MR shoulder arthrogram under CT guidance.
MR shoulder arthrogram charges should be 73222/23350/77012/A9579.
but can I assign CPT 77012 on this report? I'm not sure because CPT 77012 has RS&I.
I thought the RS&I should be documented in detail.

"intra articular injection of gad and saline mixture was performed by dr. the needle was localized under CT guidance. A total of 5cc of gadolinium saline mixture was infused into the glenohumeral joint. the patient tolerated the procedure well without immediate complicaitons."

CPT 77012-CT guidance needle placement(eg,biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device), radiological supervision and interpretation

expert's opinion please.


----------



## Happycoding (Mar 12, 2010)

The above documentation is suffice to Report 77012.
The statement "Radiologican supervision" in CPT description means the physician must be in attendance in the room during the performance of 
the procedure. "Interpretation" means The doctor will confirm the needle placement from the saved Images or films. These both Radiological supervision and Interpretation are evident from the above document.


----------

